# Fehlermeldung - java.io.IOException: Das Handle ist ungültig



## Guest (18. Dez 2005)

Hallo. Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben, dass auch ohne Probleme compiliert wird. Wenn ich es jetzt aber starten will kommt diese Fehlermeldung:

wert:java.io.IOException: Das Handle ist ungültig
Programm abgebrochen...

Was ist da los?


_L-ectron-X hat den Titel angepasst._


----------



## Ivo (18. Dez 2005)

code?


----------



## Sky (19. Dez 2005)

Hier findest Du die Erklärung zur IOException


----------



## bygones (19. Dez 2005)

äh mit welcher IDE oder mit was arbeitest du, da dass keine "normale" Fehlermeldung ist ?!


----------

